# Lord of The Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2 game error/crash



## MDKdave (Jan 5, 2010)

I've recently bought the battle for middle earth 2 collectors edition.
After playing the game for about 15 minutes the game crashes and then an error message appears:

*Direct3D error 0x0x8007000e (E_OUTOFMEMORY)
5 addresses:
(unkown)(0): game.dat + 241550 (unknown)
(unkown)(0): game.dat + 1176743 (unknown)
(unkown)(0): game.dat + 1252306 (unknown)
(unkown)(0): game.dat + 1252919 (unknown)
(unkown)(0): game.dat + 1396843 (unknown)

Because of the severity of this error the game will now exit.*

Does anyone know how I can fix this, I'm not great at using computers, so please make it fairly easy so I can understand what to do.


----------



## MDKdave (Jan 5, 2010)

Help!!!


----------

